# house mix



## maxias (18. Januar 2011)

hey könnt ihr meinen house mix bewerten

danke :9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJrZNpGZzaQ


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2011)

Sehr plötzlicher Anfang 

sonst ganz gut ^^


----------



## maxias (18. Januar 2011)

danke 

is auch mein erster mix


----------



## squirrel (18. Januar 2011)

gefällt mir gar nicht

schreckliche übergänge .... nicht so pralle titelauswahl .. der groove geht mit jedem übergang unter 

leider nicht mein fall .. sorry


----------



## Cantharion (3. Februar 2011)

Würde ich sehr gerne bewerten, nur kann den mix leider nicht ansehen.


----------

